# Technomancer, MaxOfMetal, Randy = New Moderators



## Alex

I'm pleased to announced that Technomancer, MaxOfMetal and Randy are our new moderators on SS.org!

Please join me in congratulating them on their new enhanced roles!


----------



## Customisbetter

Congrats, Thanks, and FINALLY! 



I was about to post this thread but i was beaten by a minute.


----------



## djpharoah

Thank you Alex - we really needed the help!


----------



## OrsusMetal

I saw Techno and Max were, but I didn't notice Randy yet. Congrats to you all!


----------



## setsuna7

Congrats to them!!!! \m/


----------



## ralphy1976

congrats guys!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Well done guys


----------



## Prydogga

Congrats to the gentlemen, it's about time Max was honored with power


----------



## splinter8451

Definitely 3 guys that deserved it


----------



## Demeyes

Congrats guys!


----------



## nikt

Thanks Alex and congrats to new mods


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Awesome! Congrats guys!!


----------



## technomancer

Thanks 

Now to go ban some people... errr wait


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Randy

Thanks to Alex, the current mod team and all the peeps supporting this place. 

Run for your life, Orb.


----------



## lobee

Well deserved and needed!


----------



## blister7321

^1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


congratulations gentlemen now you get to spend all your time cleaning up OT and 
"Bringing down the BAN HAMMER" lol


----------



## Customisbetter

Randy said:


> Run for your life, Orb.



Aw shit.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

My condolences


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thanks to Alex for the mod-ship, and to all the support and kind words members have shown both here and via PMs and VMs. 

Also, congrats to Steve (Techno) and Randy! Two finer fellows couldn't have been chosen.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Congrats guys! I know you all will do a great job.


----------



## PnKnG

I can only agree with everyone else and say that those 3 are people who deserved it and are very knowledgeable.
We as the users will do our best to support you guys and report all spam and otherwise useless or offensive stuff to make your jobs easier.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy is a sexy man.


----------



## Daggorath

I'm so glad this finally happened, there definitely weren't enough to go round prior to this. Grats guys, hope you can sort out the trollage that has increased in this last coupla' months.


----------



## loktide

i approve of this


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> Randy is a sexy man.



While I appreciate the compliments, maybe this isn't the place for the them. My PM box still has room, though.


----------



## HighGain510

Three fine choices, congrats gents!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> Randy is a sexy man.


----------



## vhmetalx

Congratz new mods!! Its good to see more mods.


----------



## Fzau

Awesome, congrats and thanks guys!


----------



## ittoa666

It was only a matter of time until these guys got mod status. This is great news.


----------



## scherzo1928

Randy said:


> Run for your life, Orb.


----------



## MetalGravy




----------



## The Dark Wolf

"No man also having drunk old [wine] straightway desireth new: for he saith, The old is better." - Luke 5:39




 Hiya, fellas.


----------



## Alberto7

As said before, just a matter of time, and impeccable choices! Congrats guys 

Btw, the new color on your names looks sexy


----------



## BrainArt

Congrats, fellas!


----------



## MrMcSick

Congrats to all. Techno is my local Penguins buddy and Max is just an incredible source of information and help. Not sure If Im firmilair with Randy though.


----------



## 7slinger

congrats

mod with most 1st-month bans gets a bag of skittles...ready, GO!


----------



## White Cluster

All good choices.Congrats guys.

Now don't fuck up


----------



## MFB

Max is awesome.
Randy is awesome.
Techno is awesome.



;p


----------



## Snytbaggen

Congratulations! It was really about time.


----------



## jymellis




----------



## technomancer

7slinger said:


> congrats
> 
> mod with most 1st-month bans gets a bag of skittles...ready, GO!



I'm up by 2 with a SpamBot and HumanFuseBen


----------



## Customisbetter

^Damn i KNEW that was you. 

I guess i could have checked the PBL lol


----------



## Daiephir

Dudes, that's freaking great news!! Congrats!

(BTW, Alex, you need to post more, you're the only one with an orange colored name, that's krieg man )


----------



## natspotats

awesome they really do deserve it


----------



## Xaios

Congrats guys, I'm sure you'll do a great job. 

And rofl at Randy's comment, as soon as I saw your name as one of the new mods, I thought to myself "uh-oh, orb might wanna get outta Dodge before all hell breaks loose."


----------



## technomancer

Customisbetter said:


> ^Damn i KNEW that was you.
> 
> I guess i could have checked the PBL lol



Actually I had just deleted the post, the ban was unanimous between the four mods online at the time since he's posted his swirls to promote his business 9 million times... I just pulled the trigger


----------



## Customisbetter

If you guys ever Ban me (and there better be a good reason  ) You have to leave a really funny comment or edit.


----------



## technomancer

Customisbetter said:


> If you guys ever Ban me (and there better be a good reason  ) You have to leave a really funny comment or edit.



Oh, WE WILL


----------



## Harry

Congrats guys!


----------



## blister7321

i think the mods should have "ban stats" under thier reps so people know who not to fuck with

id personally be terrified to see mike's ban stats


----------



## Randy

Fear Techno. Fear. Him.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Congrats to all three of you!


----------



## Andromalia

Congratulations, or, rather, good luck ! Thanks for serving the community this way.


----------



## techjsteele

Congrats! I'm sure the other mods will be happy to have some more help around here!


----------



## blister7321

Randy said:


> Fear Techno. Fear. Him.




within the first day he had 2 bans and a spambot hes going for the title


----------



## Prydogga

Guys guys! Keep the public ban list alive! It's like the highlight of the forum now that off topic's been killed.



(Realising that off topic is unpopular because the highlight should be 7 strings )


----------



## distressed_romeo

Thank god!

Go get 'em lads!


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> Fear Techno. Fear. Him.


----------



## poopyalligator

Sweet, couldn't have picked better people to be mods. All great guys indeed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Good lots of guys to make mods, about time too.

I thought Techno was already a mod though.


----------



## technomancer

vampiregenocide said:


> Good lots of guys to make mods, about time too.
> 
> I thought Techno was already a mod though.



Nope, I just used to yell at people and report shit... then the mods followed up on it


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now to go ban some people... errr wait



I knew you were a good choice.


----------



## Customisbetter

Just out of curiosity, who nabbed "Huf is a douche" ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Customisbetter said:


> Just out of curiosity, who nabbed "Huf is a douche" ?



?


----------



## Customisbetter

That was a banned username in the "currently online" list with no posts. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/huf-is-a-douche.html

Location: Doucheland


----------



## technomancer

Nabbed him? I think he should be another mod


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wasn't me, and Steve and Mesh were the other mods who viewed his page.


----------



## Customisbetter

Well its too bad. I would have loved to see his contributions.


----------



## djpharoah

Customisbetter said:


> Just out of curiosity, who nabbed "Huf is a douche" ?


That was I, oh great ninja mod of yesteryear 

I saw that on my phone and was like oh great... last thing we need here - clickety BAN.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sevenstring.org said:


> You were just banned from a cell phone. How does it feel?


----------



## orb451

Congrats to the new mods!

And Randy, I've realized that you're right about everything and I'm right about nothing. Thank you for helping me to see the light.


----------



## leonardo7

Well chosen


----------



## Randy

orb451 said:


> Congrats to the new mods!
> 
> And Randy, I've realized that you're right about everything and I'm right about nothing. Thank you for helping me to see the light.



You're welcome, dude. Appreciate you saying that.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> You're welcome, dude. Appreciate you saying that.





I can tell this is going to go well


----------



## Psychobuddy

Congrats guys!

About time...

Enjoy the blue.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

awesome selection!!! congrats to the new agents.


----------



## synrgy

Nice! Glad to know we'll have some extra hands fighting the good fight.


----------



## Chris

Gents,

Don't fuck this up.

- The Godfather


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Soopahmahn

Ooh purple mod!

I want to see what happens when all your powers combine. The power is yours!

Congrats, fellas.


----------



## Randy

We become Douchebag Voltron.


----------



## jymellis

Randy said:


> We become Douchebag Voltron.


 
i haaaaave the poooowwwerrrr, wait that was he-man fuck

oh well change it to "i haaavvve the bannn-hammmerrrrrr"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Red Lion reporting in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Red Lion reporting in.


 







Ironically, Lance wore blue in the Red Lion so I guess it makes sense...






Full circle!


----------



## Randy

Yellow Lion reporting in.


----------



## MFB

Megazord > Voltron


----------



## Emperoff

I just noticed a lot of closed threads and discovered the new mod squad. No better members could have been chosen 

Time to swing the banhammer!


----------



## Konfyouzd

*golf clap*


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Megazord > Voltron





Konfyouzd said:


> *golf clap*


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Swippity Swappity

Soopahmahn said:


> Ooh purple mod!
> 
> I want to see what happens when all your powers combine. The power is yours!
> 
> Congrats, fellas.



Dude, I knew Technomancer looked way more badass as a mod than the others; it's the purple everywhere in his posts. The bold blue name and purple turn him into a GOD [MOD].

Incidentally, I also like to have sex with _your mom_. Yeah, you _wish _you were super colorful.


----------



## Xaios

MFB said:


> Megazord > Voltron



Mega Dragonzord > Megazord.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> *hammer*



I knew I was in trouble when I saw Techno quoting me


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Congrats guys, well-deserved


----------



## Hollowway

I don't know if anyone is still reading the thread at this point, but I wanted to say I was VERY happy to see you guys promoted. You guys have always been ultra helpful on this site.


----------



## MFB

God.
damn.
you.
guys.

I had a feeling the "inSimmonations" would make their way over here


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral

This is awesome! More mods is just what this site needed. I'm not familiar with the other two dudes, but Max's posts have helped me a ton of times when it comes to gear. 
Congrats, guys!


----------



## Evil7

Congrats you guys!


----------



## gui94

I already knew this but how could I miss this thread?! Congratulations to the new mods!


----------



## Leec

It's pretty funny seeing posts in this thread by people who are now banned. 

And Randy, you're too nice to be a mod, dude!


----------



## Randy

Leec said:


> And Randy, you're too nice to be a mod, dude!



...and easily corruptible, to boot.





_PM me for my Paypal_


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah I was pretty shocked when I went on here the other day and noticed 3 new mods (all good choices btw  )

Knowing that there will be people here to clean up and apply liberal amounts of ban hammer to trolls and undesirables makes me want to keep posting here.


So congrats Max, Tech, and Randy and happy hunting!


----------



## Prydogga

You guys are doing a great job, I went in to an obviously doomed threat last night to report it, and it was already closed before the 1st post.


----------



## Randy

Speaking of which, thanks to all you guys for reporting stuff when you see it! Luckily since we're regulars on here anyway, we mostly catch stuff ourselves but for when we don't... the reports are a lifesaver!


----------



## scottro202

This site's been MUCH better since the Max, Randy and Technomancer (Sorry, don't know your real name and it's not in your username ) became mods. Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

Didn't get to say it earlier for obvious reasons lol, but congrats, all three of you.

I'm glad something has changed for the better finally


----------

